# Shop Stool



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been wanting to make a shop stool for some time now, so I finally took the time and made one. I had it all finished and when I came home from work it was gone. It just wasn't in the shop. Went upstairs and there in front of the living room window it sat with a couple plants on it. My shop stool was transformed into a plant stand. So you know what I did (no I didn't get a new wife), I built another one. I finished it today and even got to use it. I might have to put a lock on the shop door. The plant stand is Spalted Maple and Maple, MY shop stool is reclaimed Oak with Popular and Oak seat.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks nice Larry.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Them are really nice plant stands Larry better lock that door


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job Larry. And I agree, lock the door!! Trying to get them back is a fight you are never going to win.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Proberly was a good thing the wifey taking the first one cause the second one is a beautiful job


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful timber, Larry.

Shame it was only a "shop stool". Would look great as a pot plant.......LOL.

How did you cut and shape the aprons?


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Larry,

both very well done - and teh curved aprons look very good.
I tend to agree with Pete, that the oaken one looks a tiny little bit better - although the spalted wood has some really nice figure.

@John - the first picture, Larry posted - shows one of the apron-pieces....

Thanks for showing
Martin​


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Those are beautiful. I love spalted maple as well as tiger maple. Those are my two favorite woods. My wife don't want me to throw out any prototypes or defected products. She has them all around the house. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Larry
Beautiful plant stands -err stools!I love spalted maple.I have some home sawn hard and soft maple- a couple thousand board feet of soft.
I'll bet if you had taken the plant stand back you'd of given your wife a good listening to!
Regards Dennis


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Love the plant stand. Would suggest adding a shelf to sit on the rungs for the watering pitcher. it would work well as a shop stool too of course.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

well done, nice looking stools. NGM


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great looking stool, Larry. Definitely do the lock. It keeps things from leaving your shop, and prevents things from coming into it, as long as you have the only key.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Knot working said:


> I have been wanting to make a shop stool for some time now, so I finally took the time and made one. I had it all finished and when I came home from work it was gone. It just wasn't in the shop. Went upstairs and there in front of the living room window it sat with a couple plants on it. My shop stool was transformed into a plant stand. So you know what I did (no I didn't get a new wife), I built another one. I finished it today and even got to use it. I might have to put a lock on the shop door. The plant stand is Spalted Maple and Maple, MY shop stool is reclaimed Oak with Popular and Oak seat.


Really snazzy for shop use. I would consider making more of that type and having a sale. They should move really well.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Larry.

I love both of them. I think your wife did a favor to all of us. Very nice pieces.


----------



## Tbell1961 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Way too nice for shop use. 

You must be way younger than me, to even consider a stool in the shop. If I can't lean back, and rest my spine a bit, every once in awhile, it would probably cripple me; I would have to have a back on one.


----------

